
“It’s Like, ‘Fuck You, America’” - KKKKkkkk1
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2020/05/carl-icahn-is-exiting-herbalife-and-making-a-killing
======
onemoresoop
[https://outline.com/De5WDs](https://outline.com/De5WDs)

